# The (big) One That Got Away..... (Part 2)



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished with Mellon today at the Ohio Hills Catfish tourney ( nice setup there BTW) and not 5 minutes after we get to the first spot, on a huge sucker head, I get as hard of circle hook take down as I have ever had. Set the hook with my medium heavy Tiger Ugly Stick, Viscious 30 lb line and the Abu 6000 and the fight is on!!! no question a real whopper of a flattie, taking line, bulldogging under the boat and then as I try to lift him he makes a hard dive back under the boat and , yup, hook pulled free.....WTF!!! Never saw him, but if I had to guess was between 20-30 lbs, who knows, maybe bigger but definately not any smaller, this fish was the one we all dream about , better yet in a tourney. So it appears the dreaded "Mellon Curse" is back...:S 

To top it off, after we took 3 other fish in this same spot, we stupidly leave it to find better water and when we realized we should have stayed and went back, it was taken by another compettitor.. so we spend the rest of the day to find 1 more little fish, 

With our tails between our legs
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

TEAM MELLON took a hit today in the 2008 OHCC points standings. The worst part is that I had to break the news to the TEAM MELLON MVP, my 9 year old son, who didn't fish the tourney today. He was not pleased.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, sorry about your loss..One thing I never do with circle hooks is to try and lift the fish, I play them gently and let them tire out. After the first pull down I back my drag way off, so light a bluegill could almost take line.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jack, I hear ya, once I st the hook, I had already backed the drag down, I think our mistake was fighting the fish off the back of the boat instead of the side, But it took the middle rods so I wasnt about to hand the rod under the other rods , at least not yet, he came towards me, came up a bit, no problem, then really hard and quick went straght for the front and right of the boat about breaking my rod tip in the process, I had the butt as high as I could get it with the rod tip down under the boat so as to point the rod at him, best I could and thats when the hook pulled loose, he was taking plenty of drag at the time but the fact the rod was overbent made it a bit tougher for him to get the drag out, Im sure that was the problem. Easy to fix once hindsight sets in.....but at the spur of the moment, I did everything right, I just know that next time, Ill try to get him to the side of the boat but the side I would have went to, he still would have pulled the tip waaaay back under the boat. Live and learn I guess, Ive rplayed what could have happened a hundred times, I really think it just wasnt a great hookup or else there would have been no gettting him off short of breaking the line. 

If I only had a time machine.....

Salmonid


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not the Melon Curse. LOL. There's always next time.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Live and learn I guess, Ive rplayed what could have happened a hundred times, I really think it just wasnt a great hookup or else there would have been no gettting him off short of breaking the line.
> If I only had a time machine.....



We'll get him next time! Don't beat yoruself over it. I've been there and done that and have promised myself to not go back to that way of doing things.  

It's not all that far away if you want to hit that same spot some night in a couple weeks, I'd be up for it. :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Team Mellon would be leding the ohcc right now if not for lost fish...I have confidence you will rebound and take first place by years end!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys must know that most of the OHCC lurk or post on this site. Gotta watch what info. you are giving out!

Just from what you said, I know exactly where you guys were because I happened to be within site of Chad and Shawn when they caught the 35 lbs. flat. My 25 lbs. flat came within site of there!

You guys will get that big one! Mellon you are a trip my friend!! Salmonid you mentioned joining as a new team- That's cool!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I didnt even think of that Tom.


----------

